# Proyecto: Amplificador de potencia de 2000w



## Jesus Spain (Sep 10, 2009)

Hola a todos. Lo primero presentarme: Mi nombre es Jesus, soy de Bilbao ( España ) y soy estudiante de último año de Ingeniería Técnica Industrial especializado en Electrónica Industrial.

Tengo que realizar un proyecto sobre el funcionamiento de los Amplificadores de Potencia, tema del cual, no he visto nada directamente en la carrera, pero el profesor valorará eso justamente, la capacidad de desenvolverse y "buscarse la vida" en un tema como este, novedoso para nosotros. Llevo 3 días buscando documentación específica sobre el tema y no había encontrado gran cosa. Aquí me toca daros las gracias, ya que encontrar este foro ha sido una bendición, primero por la calidad de la información y segundo, porque por lo poco que he leído, hay bastantes foreros dispuestos a compartir sus conociemientos y con ganas y paciencia de enseñar a los principiantes, que como yo, se inician en este mundillo.

Este es el Amplificador que me ha tocado ( no sé si por suerte o por desgracia ):
*http://www.geocities.com/pa_schematics/amp2000W.html*

En cada post numeraré las preguntas que se me ocurran, para que así esté todo lo más ordenado posible y facilitar al que me quiera responder, que lo pueda hacer de forma precisa.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 10, 2009)

Qué bien que te tocó ese circuito  te partirás la cabeza para entenderlo jaja...pero por otro lado es una potencia muy bien diseñada y seguro podrás realizarlo sin problemas.

2 cositas sobre amplificador de sonido y sobretodo de alta potencia:

1) debes saber soldar muy bien: esto incluye conocer elementos de electronica, tener un buen soldador de buena potencia. estaño (para soldar). resina de pino (para limpiarlo). grasa siliconada (para que los transistores de potencia disipen bien el calor). aislantes de mica y nipples para que los transistores no se pongan en corto entre sí y con el disipador de calor que deberá ser de aluminio y con muchas aletas, pues lo importante para que el calor se disipe: es el área del metal y no el volumen.

2) por otro lado, debes tener absoluta paciencia, y tambien conocimientos de programas de electronica para diseñar las PCB (plaquetas de circuito impreso) y de esa manera hacer tu etapa de potencia.

Lo lindo de los amplificador discretos (a transistores) es que tenés que ajustar a mano todo el circuito por completo, incluyendo los BIAS y en algunas ocasiones algunos valores de ciertos elementos.

Este proyecto que te encomendaron te servirá para aprender a hacer desde la fuente de alimentacion filtrada de buena fidelidad, hasta una PCB con diferentes anchos de pista (segun la corriente circulante), obviamente si es que no lo has hecho antes en tu carrera.

estamos todos dispuestos a ayudarte en lo posible.

saludos.


----------



## santiago (Sep 10, 2009)

ya armaste algun amplificador previamente, me imagino que si, como dice dj , el pcb es una parte muy sensible por el lado de corrientes , ruidos , etc, tanto el diseño como su produccion

saludos


----------



## FBustos (Sep 10, 2009)

Pregunta: ¿Tu escogiste ese power, o te lo dieron como proyecto?


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 10, 2009)

Hola jesus y a todos. Les comentop que este esquema pertenece a un señor muy importante que diseña amplificador de todo tipo para la revista ELEKTOR. Este diseño en particular se llamó TITAN 2000 y no es un amplificador de 2000 watts rms sino que se consigue esta potencia cuando consideras medida de potencia musical y con carga de 4 ohms. Para espesificaciones normales es una etapa HIFI de 300 watts sobre 8 ohms con una distorsion bajisima. 
El pcb es de doble cara y bastante grande. 
Si les interesa le subo el material con explicaciones y toso sino, si el objetivo es elaborar una teoria de funcionamiento y terminar realizando la placa y las pruebas de funcionamiento solamente les ayudo con eso.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Jesus Spain (Sep 11, 2009)

> Pregunta: ¿Tu escogiste ese power, o te lo dieron como proyecto?


No el profesor me dio este proyecto.




> ya armaste algun amplificador previamente, me imagino que si, como dice dj , el pcb es una parte muy sensible por el lado de corrientes , ruidos , etc, tanto el diseño como su produccion


No he montado ningún amplificador previamente, pero tampoco tengo que montar este. El profesor no ha dado ninguna pauta sobre como realizar el trabajo, pero es un trabajo teórico. Yo había pensado en darle el siguiente enfoque:

1.- Explicación de los distintos bloques que conforman este amplificador.

2.- Análisis de los distintos elementos que conforman cada uno de estos bloques: función de cada componente discreto ( resistores, transistores, bobinas, diodos, zener, condensadores,... ) dentro de su bloque, el por qué de las distintas configuraciones empleadas en cada bloque ( par Darlington, par diferencial,... ), justificación de la elección de los componentes comerciales ( T27 será un BD139 porque necesito que dicho transistor posea ... ).

3.- Un primer análisis en DC a mano de los distintos bloques del amplificador ( calcular los puntos de trabajo de los transistores, en que zona están trabajando, en que estado están los diodos,... ). Pasaré a simular cada bloque con el PSPICE del ORCAD para comprobar que los cálculos teóricos son correctos.

4.- Análisis en AC de los distintos bloques del amplificador con el PSPICE, para ver como se comporta el amplificador ante señales alternas.

5.- Enumerar las características y parámetros más relevantes de los amplificador y como se comporta nuestro amplificador según estos criterios. Esto se me ha ocurrido tras leer un poco el foro, ya que he leído cosas tales como: Bias, Offset, Distorsión de cruce,...

6.- Elaboración del PCB con el LAYOUT del ORCAD, respetando algunos criterios básicos de diseño como anchura de pistas, respetar el orden del esquemático para identificar los componentes facilmente y poder seguir el esquema, evitar los cruces de pistas en la medida de lo posible y algunas medidas para evitar interferencias electromagnéticas.




Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola jesus y a todos. Les comentop que este esquema pertenece a un señor muy importante que diseña amplificador de todo tipo para la revista ELEKTOR. Este diseño en particular se llamó TITAN 2000 y no es un amplificador de 2000 watts rms sino que se consigue esta potencia cuando consideras medida de potencia musical y con carga de 4 ohms. Para espesificaciones normales es una etapa HIFI de 300 watts sobre 8 ohms con una distorsion bajisima.
> El pcb es de doble cara y bastante grande.
> Si les interesa le subo el material con explicaciones y toso sino, si el objetivo es elaborar una teoria de funcionamiento y terminar realizando la placa y las pruebas de funcionamiento solamente les ayudo con eso.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, me será de gran ayuda el PDF que has colgado. Lo único que parece que el artículo sigue trás la página 51. ¿ No tendrás el artículo completo ? Lo he buscado por la red a ver si lo encontraba, para ahorrarte el trabajo de colgarlo, pero no he dado con él. 

En el artículo sobre el TITAN 2000 dice que está basado en él "amplificador de potencia compacto" ( pag 51, primera columna al final ), ¿ no tendrás por casualidad dicho artículo ?

Un saludo y gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 11, 2009)

haaa muy bien, yo me fui a la realizacion directamente sin pensar que es un proyecto teórico.

entonces, si es asi, estas muy centrado en lo que debes hacer.

una monografia del amplificador, desde las diferentes etapas, como estan compuestas y eleccion de materiales, hasta la fijación del punto Q de trabajo de los transistores de potencia y los drivers.

tienes mucha idea, solo resta que te pongas bien en contacto sobre como funcionan los pares complementarios o Push-Pull, donde los transistores NPN amplifican el semiciclo positivo y los PNP el semiciclo negativo.

suerte con todo el análisis.


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 12, 2009)

Si, el articulo esta dividido en 5 revistas. Te paso en un rato los pdf para que utilises como soporte. esta MUY bien explicado.

Tambien te voy a pasar el amplificador compacto que es un excelente proyecto.

saludos

Hasta un rato

Juan jose

y la ultima parte. espero que te sirva !!

saludos

juan jose

PD: el copyrihgt de este articulo es de Revista ELEKTOR.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Sep 13, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Si, el articulo esta dividido en 5 revistas. Te paso en un rato los pdf para que utilises como soporte. esta MUY bien explicado.
> 
> Tambien te voy a pasar el amplificador compacto que es un excelente proyecto.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias Juan Jose, me será de muchísima ayuda, ya que la segunda parte de la primera entrega ( titan2000 part1.pdf ), viene muy bien explicado la función de los distintos bloques de los que consta el amplificador, así como el por qué de la utilización de muchos de los componentes de dichos bloques.

Lo único creo que falta una página de la tercera entrega, la página 60 si no me equivoco, puesto que de la página 59 de la primera parte de esta entrega ( titan2000 part4-0 ), se pasa a la página 61 de la segunda parte de dicha entrega( titan2000 part5 ). No he entendido muy bien si ya has colgado el artículo sobre el Amplificador Compacto, o lo subirás más adelante, ya que me he leído todos los PDFs de tu post y son todos ellos sobre el TITAN2000.

Un saludo y muchas gracias. Te debo un par de cervezas Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 13, 2009)

De nada. La pagina 60 la saque porque son los PCB y el pdf pesaba mas de q1 mega que es lo permitido para subir por archivo.
pero aca te lo paso.

el amplificador compacto no lo busque todavia, donde lo encuentre te lo paso.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## psychatog (Sep 18, 2009)

Gracias Juan Jose, no queria bajarme tanta información sin dejarte un comentario! Muy buen material!


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 20, 2009)

De nada. La verdad que siempre quise armar este amplificador pero no es nada economico hacerlo. Lo que pasa es que es un excelente amplificador casi de libro te diria, tiene hasta fuente estabilizada (cosa poco comun en un amplificador de potencia) y ademas es HI-FI por las caracteristicas.

La verdad que si alguine se anima armarlo seria de muy buena experiencia comentar los resultados en este foro.


Mucha suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Jesus Spain (Sep 23, 2009)

Hola a todos. Ya pueden disculpar mi ausencia durante estos días, pero he estado fuera por motivos personales.

Ahí van mis primeras dudas, sobre el regulador discreto positivo ( formado por los transistores T43-T47, parte superior izquierda del esquema ):

Según el artículo, que amablemente ha puesto a nuestra disposición Juan Jose ( mil gracias de nuevo ), en *titan2000 part5*, en el apartado de *Verificación y Prueba ( pag 64 )*, dice: _"Cuando el amplificador ha sido encendido al menos durante al menos una hora y media, las tensiones mostradas en la Figura 2 ( Parte I de este artículo ) pueden comenzar a ser verificadas. Obsérvese que los niveles de tensión, que dependen de los ajustes de las fuentes de corriente, muestran habitualmente una dispersión bastante considerable: un 30 % de dispersión es bastante común"_.

   1) ¿ Por qué es necesario que el amplificador esté encedido durante una hora y media antes de comprobar dichas tensiones ? ¿ Tal vez para que se estabilicen tensiones, corrientes y potencias en el regulador ?

   2) Dichas tensiones a verificar, ¿ por qué pueden sufrir una dispersión del 30 % ? ¿ Tal vez debido al calor generado por el disipador, y por tanto a la variación de la temperatura en los componentes del regulador ?

   3) ¿ Qué corriente de zener mínima debo considerar, para que el zener D9 estabilice correctamente, es decir para que este polarizado en su zona zener ? Mi profesor considera siempre una Izmin de 1mA, ¿ es esto riguroso ? He echado un vistazo al datasheet del 1N4754 ( Vz=39V ), pero creo que no aparece el parámetro de Izmin. IZM hace referencia a la corriente de zener máxima, ya que a partir de esta el zener se quema por potencia, ¿ no ? 

   4) Utilizando dichas tensiones del esquema y considerando una Izmin=1mA, he realizado el análisis en continua del regulador, y me dan los siguientes puntos de trabajo de los transistores, a ver que les parecen:
   T43 [ Vgs=0.36V, Id=1.33mA, Vds=24.69V ] ZONA DE SATURACIÓN ( al tratarse de una fuente de corriente )
   T44 [ Vgs=0V, Id=5.33mA, Vds=8.4V ] ZONA DE SATURACIÓN ( al tratarse de una fuente de corriente )
   T45 [ Ic=2.335mA, Vce=45V ] ZONA ACTIVA
   T46 [ Ic=2.335mA, Vce=45.7V ] ZONA ACTIVA
   T47 [ Ic=2.6mA, Vec=6V ] ZONA ACTIVA  

   5) Sin embargo en R56 tengo una corriente de 66.67mA, pero esto no puede ser ya que por R57 I=1.33mA, por R62 I=2.12mA, por el colector del T46 I=2.335mA, y por el emisor del T47 I=2.815mA, por lo que no se cumpliría la primera ley de kirchoff. He repasado 3 veces los cálculos, por lo que creo que no puedo utilizar las tensiones indicadas en el esquema para el análisis en DC del regulador.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## diego nielsen (Dic 10, 2009)

lo vi ayer, soy nuevo aqui. el ampli en cuestion ,(titan 2000) como viene original en la revista, supuestamente con todos los datos necesarios para su armado, es estereo ? o el diseño de la placa madre del ampli es mono y hay que armar dos ?? disculpen mi intromicion e ignorancia..


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 11, 2009)

diego nielsen dijo:


> lo vi ayer, soy nuevo aqui. el ampli en cuestion ,(titan 2000) como viene original en la revista, supuestamente con todos los datos necesarios para su armado, es estereo ? o el diseño de la placa madre del ampli es mono y hay que armar dos ?? disculpen mi intromicion e ignorancia..


 
El amplificador es MONO. Hay que armar dos placas.

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## diego nielsen (Dic 13, 2009)

de diez. lo voy a hacer despacito y sin apuro... a ver que pasa.. si alguien lo armo comente que tal anda, parece bastante completo el amplificador.  gracias desde cordoba


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 14, 2009)

Yo te recomendaria manda hacer las plaquetas ya que son doble fazz y un equipo como este depende mucho de la calidad de la plaqueta principalmente toque entre pìsta, espesor de cobre uniforme y pistas cortadas. te aseguras que desde la base no tendrás problemas. Ademas con lo que vale hacerlo (componentes y mano de hobra en horas hombre) creo que el costo será minimo comparado con el esfuerzo de realizarlo. 

a pero....... cuando lo tengas será una satifacción muy grande escucharlo. 

suerte y saludos

Juan jose


----------



## palomo (Oct 11, 2010)

Hola NucleoAzul es de mala educacion pedir por correo las respuestas lo mejor es que se ventilen aqui en el foro, asi mas usuarios podran entusiasmarce con este amplificador que es una belleza.

Saludos.

Haaaaa se me olvidaba viembenido al foro.


----------



## NucleoAzul (Oct 12, 2010)

palomo>>>siento habre sobrepasado las leyes de la página(se me paso por alto), no era en lo más mínimo hacerlo. Pensé que alguien por ahi no quería divulgar su respuesta así que puse mi dirección de correo.

Entonces puedes dar respuesta a mis preguntas, claro de hecho para todo el foro
Al igual que vos sos un aficionado a los amplificadores de potencia. Gracias de antemano.

Estoy en la construcción de los PCBs del gra TITAN 2000, y necesito las medidas de algunos componentes para el diseño (parece ser que no lo encontraré en la tienda electónica de mi ciudad)>>>

Podría alguien bondadosamente decirme cual es el tamaño (longitud entre pines, medidas del componente) de las Resistencias R45-R52 (¿a qué se refiere que tienen que ser sin inductancia?)... medida del condensador C2 (2u2 MKT)...medida de los condensadores radiales...medidas de los radiadores de calor, sobre todo las longitudes ddel radiador principal en el que están todos los transistores de potencia descansando...

Realmente sería genial tales datos

Como lo mencioné antes estoy en la construcción de estes amplificador el gran TITAN 2000, y surgen alguna preguntas :

1) ¿Cúal es el valor en amperios de los transformadores toroidales de la fuente de poder principal?

2) ¿Cuáles son los valores de R30 y C14? ¿Qué función cumplen tales dispositivos?
3) ¿a qué se refiere con resistencias sin inductancia (R45-R52)? por lo visto no lo encontraré en la tienda electrónica de mi ciudad ¿y si uso resistencias comunes?

4) ¿Cuál es la medida del radiador principal donde se recuestan los transistores TOSHIBA?

Tales aclaraciones  me serán de gran ayuda en este mi proyecto


----------



## hector fernando toledo (Dic 1, 2010)

tambien lo quiero armar , si alguien me da los datos , digo los datos para iniciar el proyecto


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2010)

Datos para iniciar el proyecto: Comprar todos los materiales (todos, todos, porque si alguno no se consigue estás en el horno), leer y (más importante) comprender todo lo que se dijo en el hilo, incluyendo los archivos adjuntos y... armarlo.

¿Qué más necesitarías?

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## hector fernando toledo (Dic 2, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Datos para iniciar el proyecto: Comprar todos los materiales (todos, todos, porque si alguno no se consigue estás en el horno), leer y (más importante) comprender todo lo que se dijo en el hilo, incluyendo los archivos adjuntos y... armarlo.
> 
> ¿Qué más necesitarías?
> 
> Saludos y bienvenido al foro.



gracias por la respuesta y  la bienvenida , pero necestaria todo , estoy en cero !


----------



## Cacho (Dic 3, 2010)

Entonces definitivamente no armes este ampli.
Mucha potencia implica mucho humo si algo no sale exactamente como esperabas. Buscá tutoriales sobre cómo soldar con estaño, cómo hacer los PCB, agujerearlos y demás.
Después ponete aleer un poco de fuentes de alimentación, cómo se hacen, cómo es la rectificación y cómo el filtrado y sobre amplificadores con integrados. Arma un par que te gusten con TDAs (un 2005 y un 7294, por ejemplo), hacelos funcionar y entendé cómo funcionan.

Pasá a los discretos, armá alguno de alrededor de 100W (el Rotel de MNicolau estaría bastante bien), comprendé su funcionamiento y buscá por el foro algún ampli de 300-500W. Armalo.
Mismas cosas que antes y cuando tengas ese terminado, tirate al monstruo este.

Es preferible que quemes cosas más chicas y baratas aprendiendo, antes que la pequeña fortuna que cuesta uno de estos.

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 4, 2011)

Juan Jose dijo:


> De nada. La pagina 60 la saque porque son los PCB y el pdf pesaba mas de q1 mega que es lo permitido para subir por archivo.
> pero aca te lo paso.
> 
> el amplificador compacto no lo busque todavia, donde lo encuentre te lo paso.
> ...



En ese archivo la place es de dos caras pero el tamaño no esta bien dimencionado seria cuestion de redimencinarlo, tambien podriamos simularlo en en algun software a ver si me doy tiempo y lo aho
OTRA cosa Feliz año nuevo a todos y que todo les salga bien
y por ciacaso en que año fue pubicado este amplificador en esa revista


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 5, 2011)

Hola. El PCB estaba en la revista de ese año. Fue publicado en marzo del año 1999. Fueron 4 revistas en total. 

Suerte si lo armas y por supuesto sube los resultados!!!

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 6, 2011)

Gracias Juan Jose por tu respueta a ver que tal me ira con este coloso ampli a ver si algien mas se anima asi compartimos informacion para lograr echarlo andar


----------



## nitai (Sep 11, 2011)

Muchachos , allá por el 2001 arme unos 5 de estos amplificadores, primero lo arme tal cual esta el diseño original, luego cambiándoles diferentes partes del circuito de entrada, probando varios tipos de transistores en la etapa de salida, etc. El sonido muy bueno......pero siempre se terminaban quemando los transistores de salida, ...siempre...... Lo que note es que el punto medio de la etapa de salida nunca permanecía fijo, siempre (con carga o sin ella) variaba continuamente entre 10mv a 70mv, en ese rango o mas, NUNCA pude dejar estable la tensión del punto medio, estimo que es por las derivas térmicas que se originan en las fuentes de corriente de la etapa de entrada. Este es un diseño re-alimentado por corriente en que el producto ganancia ancho de banda no se mantiene constante. Renegué tanto con este diseño incluso queme un JBL (casi me mato) que nunca mas probé construirlo.
Saludos.


----------

